# Converting a freshwater Tank to Saltwater....Where do I begin?



## VanWylder24 (Feb 16, 2005)

I am a saltwater virgin and know absolutely nothing about Protien skimmers or any of that. I currently have a 55 gallon Freshwater tank with an H.O.T magnum Filter, 48 Inch Light, and two heaters. This may be a really stupid question, but can any of these parts be used for a salt tank? What all do i need to buy to get my tank up and running? Thanks


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

the filter you might wanna ditch... and maybe the lights if you want corals anemones. The heaters work... and the lights work with a fish only or fish only with live rock tank... get a skimmer... they are the best!


----------

